# Safari ne se lance plus via "l'icone" !?



## SKR (13 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens de faire la mise à jour 5.1.4 de Safari en espérant résoudre mon problème mais ça reste problématique :

j'ai fait la mise à jour de Lion 10.7.3 et de Safari 5.1.3 (inclus automatiquement à celle de Lion) et depuis je ne peux plus lancer Safari via l'icône que j'avais placé dans mon Dock (d'ailleurs VLC et Skype non plus mais ça c'est moins grave).
J'ai un peu tout fait :
- vider le cache Safari
- enlever les préférences utilisateurs de mon compte pour Safari
- tester avec un autre compte et le problème est le même
- tenter une réinstallation à partir de Time Machine
- tenter une réinstallation à partir de zéro de Lion

mais toujours rien !? Je ne peux pas ouvrir Safari via l'icône... La seule façon que j'ai réussi de le faire est d'ouvrir un terminal, de me situer dans le répertoire "/Applications/Safari/Contents/MacOs" et d'exécuter "./Safari" et là, ça marche nickel et en plus c'est bien la version 5.1.4

Donc ma question est : quelqu'un sait comment je fais pour réparer ça !? ça doit être l'icône (je sais pas comment ça s'appelle chez Apple) qui est mal configurée mais comment faire ??

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (13 Mars 2012)

Tu dis que d'autres icônes ne marchent pas dans le dock (c'est la rangée d'icônes en bas de l'écran)... il ne t'est pas venue à l'idée que ce n'était pas Safari qui ne marche pas, mais le Dock en lui-même ?

Utilise l'utilitaire de disque pour réparer les autorisations de ton OS : http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html#entretien4

Quand tu double-clique sur l'icône de Safari dans /Applications, ça donne quoi ?


----------



## SKR (14 Mars 2012)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Tu dis que d'autres icônes ne marchent pas dans le dock (c'est la rangée d'icônes en bas de l'écran)... il ne t'est pas venue à l'idée que ce n'était pas Safari qui ne marche pas, mais le Dock en lui-même ?
> 
> Utilise l'utilitaire de disque pour réparer les autorisations de ton OS : http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html#entretien4
> 
> Quand tu double-clique sur l'icône de Safari dans /Applications, ça donne quoi ?



Merci pour ta réponse. Malheureusement, j'ai déjà testé la réparation des autorisations avant et après la dernière mise à jour 5.1.4 Et ça n'a rien changé.
Quand j'utilise l'icône de Safari dans le répertoire Applications, même comportement. 

Par contre je ne crois pas que ça soit le Dock puisqu'en passant par le répertoire, il n'y a pas de soucis...

Une autre idée ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Mars 2012)

SKR a dit:


> Quand j'utilise l'icône de Safari dans le répertoire Applications, même comportement.
> Par contre je ne crois pas que ça soit le Dock puisqu'en passant par le répertoire, il n'y a pas de soucis...



Ok, maintenant, je comprends pourquoi tu as pensé que le problème venais de Safari, et pas du Dock... 

Il n'y à que VLC, Skype et Safari qui sont bloqué depuis le répertoire Applications ?

Je pense que pour VLC et Skype, il serait très facile de jetter l'application dans la corbeille, et de réinstaller les dernières versions que tu téléchargera sur le sites respectifs. 

Probablement que tu peux faire de même avec Safari, après avoir vérifier que tu peux le télécharger :  http://www.apple.com/fr/safari/download/
(Je suis sur Linux au travail, je ne peux pas vérifier.)

Par contre, si toutes les applications sont comme ça, le problème viens certainement d'autre chose. 

Te souviens-tu lors de la mise à jour de Safari (la première, celle qui à provoqué le problème) si Safari est resté ouvert pendant l'installation de la mise à jour ?


----------



## SKR (17 Mars 2012)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Ok, maintenant, je comprends pourquoi tu as pensé que le problème venais de Safari, et pas du Dock...
> 
> Il n'y à que VLC, Skype et Safari qui sont bloqué depuis le répertoire Applications ?
> 
> ...



Alors je viens de désinstaller Safari manuellement via terminal ("rm -rfv *" pour ceux à qui ça parle...) et compte "root" puis de réinstaller via un nouveau téléchargement de Safari. 
Et toujours le même problème !?

L'icône plante alors que via la commande terminal ça fonctionne... Des idées !!???


----------



## r e m y (17 Mars 2012)

Je n'ai pas compris si Safari peut être ouvert en double-cliquant sur son icone dans le dossier Applications.

"...
Quand j'utilise l'icône de Safari dans le répertoire Applications, même comportement. 

Par contre je ne crois pas que ça soit le Dock puisqu'en passant par le répertoire, il n'y a pas de soucis..."

Ces 2 phrases me semblent contradictoires

Si ça fonctionne via le dossier Applications (ce que je comprends par "il n'y a pas de soucis", alors plutôt que de jouer les geek via terminal et compte root, j'enlèverais l'icone du dock et j'y reglisserais Safari


----------



## SKR (17 Mars 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Je n'ai pas compris si Safari peut être ouvert en double-cliquant sur son icone dans le dossier Applications.
> 
> "...
> Quand j'utilise l'icône de Safari dans le répertoire Applications, même comportement.
> ...



Excuse moi pour la confusion mais aucune icône ne fonctionne : quelle soit sur le Dock ou sur le bureau ou dans le dossier Applications.
Et je t'assure que je ne "joue" pas au geek...

D'autres idées ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (17 Mars 2012)

Faudrait peut-être voir ce que dit la console après avoir essayé de lancer safari...
Y-a peut-être un indice dedans


----------



## SKR (17 Mars 2012)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Faudrait peut-être voir ce que dit la console après avoir essayé de lancer safari...
> Y-a peut-être un indice dedans



De quelle console parles-tu ? Le terminal depuis lequel je lance Safari ? Dans ce terminal, il n'y a rien qui apparaît...

Par contre, une fois que je lance Safari si j'active l'option "lancement à l'ouverture de session", Safari se lance sans problème. Sauf que si je ferme l'application, elle ne se relance pas...
Je vais devenir fou !?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (17 Mars 2012)

/Applications/Utilitaires/Console.app


----------



## SKR (17 Mars 2012)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> /Applications/Utilitaires/Console.app



Voilà le résultat :

17/03/12 17:50:11,000 kernel: Safari (map: 0xffffff800ceeb910) triggered DYLD shared region unnest for map: 0xffffff800ceeb910, region 0x7fff95e00000->0x7fff96000000. While not abnormal for debuggers, this increases system memory footprint until the target exits.

17/03/12 17:50:14,000 kernel: spindump_agent (map: 0xffffff800d81f0e8) triggered DYLD shared region unnest for map: 0xffffff800d81f0e8, region 0x7fff95e00000->0x7fff96000000. While not abnormal for debuggers, this increases system memory footprint until the target exits.

17/03/12 17:50:16,755 xpchelper: for uid: 501 -- timeout while waiting on FSEvents flush; clearing cache.

tu arrives à voir qq chose ?
tu pourrais me dire ce que tu as toi quand tu le fais ?
quand je passe par mon terminal, rien ne s'affiche mais je ne sais pas si c'est parce que le lancement abouti ou si c'est parce que je passe par un terminal (où rien n'est affiché également...)


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (17 Mars 2012)

Chez moi, il n'y à rien. 

Je ne comprends pas plus que toi ce que ça dit, par contre, google, oui ! 
Par exemple : http://blog.maz.nu/2010/03/24/470278992/

Attention !! Y aller avec des pincettes avant de faire les manips indiquées ça et là, surtout si il est fait mention d'applications que tu n'as jamais installé sur ton ordi.
Attention !!! Faire une sauvegarde 

J'ai fait ma recherche avec juste "triggered DYLD shared region unnest for map"


----------



## SKR (17 Mars 2012)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Chez moi, il n'y à rien.
> 
> Je ne comprends pas plus que toi ce que ça dit, par contre, google, oui !
> Par exemple : http://blog.maz.nu/2010/03/24/470278992/
> ...



Ecoute merci ! Quelque soit la solution proposée, je vais tenter car je suis à 2 doigts de tout formater et de repartir de zéro (en général, je fais ça le dimanche matin !!)

Merci pour ton lien, je te/vous tiens au courant !


----------



## SKR (17 Mars 2012)

SKR a dit:


> Ecoute merci ! Quelque soit la solution proposée, je vais tenter car je suis à 2 doigts de tout formater et de repartir de zéro (en général, je fais ça le dimanche matin !!)
> 
> Merci pour ton lien, je te/vous tiens au courant !



ça marche !?

alors pour information : j'ai effectivement suivi tes conseils avec ce lien. De toutes les indications, j'ai désinstallé MacFuse et redémarrer en mode "safe" (avec la touche shift appuyée pendant le boot). Et là, ça marchait toujours pas mais j'ai constaté que dans ce mode "safe", j'avais accès à quasiment tout sauf à Refog, un logiciel de surveillance de l'activité de son Mac qui apparaissait normalement dans ma barre de menu en haut. Et après la désinstallation de Refog et un reboot, ça marche nickel !?
Je pense que c'était Refog qui posait problème à Safari 5.1.3 et 5.1.4.

Merci à tous pour vos idées et conseils et évidemment à Leyry Hynemonth !

PS : dans ces cas là, il n'y a que des bonnes idées à suggérer, ne jamais se censurer !? ;-)


----------

